# good places to circus busk in the NC, or Virginia plz



## Pixie Walden (Feb 6, 2012)

every time ive been to the NC or Virginia i didnt stay long, im into circus hula hooping and fire, i have a little speaker with some decent old skool hiphop. Can anyone recommend good places to busk in these areas.


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 6, 2012)

VA is extremely strick on there laws so becareful. NC a bit more relaxed but still almost as bad. Also Illegal to hitch in VA/WVA

Not really sure about good places in VA. Maybe VA Beach?

NC #1 is gonna be Asheville #2 Charlotte. Lots of gangs though. So nighttime basking in the good areas is still pretty bad these days. #3 Wilmington near the beach entrances. #4 Atlantic Beach and Emerald Isle. I'm from NC and currently here now in Greenville. I'd stay as far away from NC as possible. lol. Up there on my most hated states list. Western NC isn't to bad tho. Scenery is nice.


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 6, 2012)

werd thnx


----------



## Az Tek (Feb 6, 2012)

Yup, Np. If you decide to come this way Asheville is packed with kids from all over. Most deff worth a look. Happy travels. =)


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 6, 2012)

ive heard good things about ashville im down


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, you'd love Asheville if you're into circus-y things!! They have drum circle on Friday nights, there's lots of hula hooping and things of that nature going on in Pritchard Park, not just on Friday nights, but perpetually, 24/7. Just stay away from the cops (and they're everywhere)... Fucked me life up like whoa. But otherwise, yes. Asheville is lovely.


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 7, 2012)

is this one of those cases where everyone is so liberal it scares the cops so they r bigger assholes then normal?


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 7, 2012)

Ooh, Lord, don't get me STARTED on the cop situation there.  It's along those lines, sort of, but the city also has this 10 year plan to end homelessness (so they declared, somewhere around 8 years ago). Best I can figure, that consists of amping up their law enforcement (think, 2-3 cop cars, bike cops in squads of 4, cops in golf carts...), within a very small downtown area. If you're out of downtown (we called it the 'vortex'), you're pretty much fine. All the downtown businesses have posted 'no loitering/trespassing' signs, which can make things interesting when you're going across the street from Pritchard Park to smoke a cig (yep, smoking cigs there is 'illegal' now); I had a couple friends get trespassing charges, b/c they went across the street to smoke. But I mean, it's like that with a LOT of cities; out west they have the 'sit/lay' thing going on. Asheville's just kind of unique in that it's sooo small. But the city itself is awesome, lots of cool traveling kids coming through, and the community itself is very open/organic/earthy/locavore-ish. Lots of free food, free clothes, etc. etc.  good shit.


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 7, 2012)

werd well if they r against the homeless how is tryin to find a place to sleep? I normally kick it down wherever , r under bridges safe?


----------



## Bandito Dan (Feb 7, 2012)

There are some buskers in Richmond, VA, but I don't know if you could get away with hula hooping with fire. That would probably be the best place in Virginia though. Virginia Beach has this thing where there are street performers along the beach but they get paid by the city and they don't accept tips so if you try that, people will probably think that you're one of them and not give you tips or the cops will chew you out if they see that you aren't one of them.

I used to live in VB. Pretty touristy and if you're a local and a kid, there's not much to do, but you might be able to make your own fun if you're just passing through.


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Feb 7, 2012)

Aren't most cops against the homeless?  Down by the river (ask some peoples; they can tell you where the river's at...) on the side west of town is all good, as is Beaucatcher Mountain (and Town Mountain, across the highway from Beaucatcher) are tried-and-true spots as well, as long as you aren't up there for a looonnngg time; cops raid it every now and then. Generally, up a mountain works well, in my opinion, and the views rock.  It's damn hard to sleep 'in town,' but the river and mountains are within easy walking distance of town. Ask around; you'll figure it out. Lots of people with lots of knowledge about the place. No worries.


----------



## Eadoin (Feb 8, 2012)

chapel hill/ carboro are pretty sweet


----------



## Pixie Walden (Feb 8, 2012)

werd i just hate geting woke up in the middle of the night by cops telling me to move. I am all about the fire but i do my act without it all the time, i only light it up when i know its cool, ive heard some cool things about richmond im going to try and make it to bestfriends day this year


----------

